# Shaper bits and router bits



## dozer57 (Apr 18, 2014)

I need to buy more tools.  Shaker or Mission style Cabinet door profile shapers or router bits, I can go with ether style. Has any one used Somerfields line of bits and do the hold up as well as others. thanks


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, I have some of his router bit sets. Mine have held up very well, and the way Mark's bits are manufactured with consistent profile height across the set, they are a lot easier to set up than others. I can recommend them from my experience. Follow the setup directions and you will get great results. Good customer service from Somerfield too. Good people.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just ordered the cabinet making set. I have the jig used for hinges and the feather board both are great products. If you watch his YouTube videos they are very informative.


----------

